# 97' hb w/ 18" titan wheels



## randy161984 (Nov 23, 2006)

this is my newest hb i have sold the maroon one i had and now have this one just finished up the timing chain project and now ready to put some mile. it also has 2-15" kicker comp vr's and a bd1000 punch amp its hits hard...... just figured i would share.. 





























:idhitit:


----------



## navygz19 (Apr 14, 2005)

That's absolutely gorgeous:idhitit:


----------



## rrhyne56 (Dec 13, 2006)

those big old badonkadonk tires look tre' cool on that lil truck. 
How does it ride? Did you have to work out wheel well rub issues?


----------



## randy161984 (Nov 23, 2006)

nope, doesnt ride bad at all actually.... its only dropped 2 inches.... and i have no rubbing at all. but i dont find it ride any different than stock other than hitting reaaly big spots like ralroad tracks or really deep potholes... thanks for the comment on both post


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

nice looking truck (for a 2wd).... j/k very clean:thumbup:


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

I've been wanting some Titan rims for my '97, actually. I had no idea it'd look THAT good.

That's a great looking truck! The rims are perfect for it.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm too deep in ******* country for lowered trucks (transplanted from San Diego 15 years ago). But, that is a sweet look. Ya done good.


----------



## funyin (Sep 29, 2004)

what size tires do you have on there. any rubbing issues?


----------



## randy161984 (Nov 23, 2006)

245/40/18 ride is actually really good too. no rubbing issues at all and there is a 2 inch drop on the rear it was leveled off in the front with the back, but it is a little lower in the front...


----------



## xero69 (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks sweet, like the billet grills too.


----------



## randy161984 (Nov 23, 2006)

yea i put a older stlye hood on it like from the 80's model so that i could but the billets in there too...


----------



## xero69 (Jan 24, 2007)

Woah I missed that until you mentioned it. What a nice clean ride. If I ever get the chance to buy some Titan wheels cheap I'm so doing this.


----------

